# Ok people what is going on here



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so I am having so many symptoms I dont know what to do. 1) Constant Narrow Stools2) 10 lb weight loss 3) Loss of appetite (much better today-seems better when Im not worried about it)4) Specks and bubbles in urine (bubbles only when standing)5) Lower back discomfort-Ive always had back aches from time to time though6) The big one today-I ate an apple at 1130 at 230 I had a bowel movement (narrow diarrhea almost) and there was undigested apple in it.Could have also been a potato from last night but the potato I had was cooked this was a crispy thing...apple is my guess7) Very noisy abdomenIve been checked by two walk in clinic docs. Not very thoroughly. Last night I was dismissed as "Normal."At this point I'm less anxious and just more what the hell is happening to my body? No doctor seems to be nervous about anything....although your girfriend telling them your a hypochondriac probably leads to them writing you off anyways.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Reading over those symptoms looks very google scary. I will try and not freak out. anyone?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Adam,Looking over your symptoms I think some of them can be explained ...Let's start off with the narrow stools ... are you taking Miralax or any other osmotic laxative such as Milk of Magnesia. The reason I ask is I ALWAYS get narrow stools when taking them. You will still be passing stools, they are just narrower because they are more watery and easier to pass. The loss of appetite can happen if you're either very constipated or sometimes as a side effect of taking laxatives. Again if I take lactulose I get very bad nausea due to the build up of wind in my system. Plus if you're obsessing over your stools and worried about how constipated it is natural that you may lose your appetite a bit. The weight loss is only very worrying if your appetite is very good but continuing to lose weight. It obviously depends what weight you are to start off with, if you are 100 lbs it would be more worrying than say 230 lbs to begin with. The lower back discomfort could be from constipation, mine gets really bad if I'm constipated, so try putting a heating pad on it and see if that helps.Again, if you are taking laxatives it can alter how quickly food is moving through your digestive system. Try repeating it with something more visible like sweetcorn or beets and you will know how quick your transit time is. If it was the apple then it seems like your digestion is a bit fast but that could be from the laxatives. The noisy abdomen, is again most likely due to laxatives, it increases bowel sounds or borborygmi and a side effect particularly of Miralax!Sometimes its scary when things are happening to your body that you don't understand, but from what I can see most of these symptoms are from taking laxatives and completely normal. Doctors don't explain what to expect when they prescribe them which is why we end up confused and afraid.You said that your appetite improved when you relaxed. Try paying less attention to every little twinge and pain and find plenty of things to keep yourself occupied. Sink yourself into work, read a book, watch TV, anything to take your mind off it. I know its easier said than done, I've found that paying less attention to it often makes you feel better and your symptoms decrease.All the best,Em


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

EmI am not taking any laxatives. Im screwed.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

So why do you think you're screwed? Do you see blood? No, that's good. Lighten up a little, sounds like you are scared. Tension won't help at all. Starting right now, go on the brat diet--bananas, rice, apples, toast. This lets your digestive system rest. Give it 24 hours or so. Drink herbal tea or water, no soda, coffee, or acidy stuff. Then, when your bowels calm down, slowly add one thing every several hours or so--does it react badly? Then back off on that item. Baked/roasted chicken, lowfat meats, soluble fiber vegs. You have to be smarter than your gut, learn what works for you. One thing, the doctors are not god--you will have to educate yourself so get started.All this stuff you hear about diet and exercise? It's true, no one but you can take care of you. Learn to cook, manage your own health. This is something you can do by yourself for yourself. You will be healthier and happier, even if your ibs isn't 'cured', you will get a handle on it. Many of us on these boards have issues in addition to our bowels and, trust me, a positive attitude is one major plus in dealing with it. When life gives you lemons.....


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for some reason thought you were an IBS-C person. Even at that, your symptoms are not that different from many other people on these boards. The frequent bowel sounds and thin bowel movements are most likely due to your fast bowel transit, have you ever tried Imodium for your diarrhoea? I agree with TrudyG that soluble fibre would work better for you, oatmeal, apples, pears, carrots, etc - if you don't know which foods contain a lot of soluble fibre look it up. I would avoid any wholegrain products for the meantime and stick to white breads, pastas, etc. Take your time when you eat, if you are tense, your guts will be tense. If you don't feel like eating, eat small amounts more often. Taking a walk in the fresh air at night can help clear your head and relax you. By focusing so much on your symptoms you are only causing yourself more anxiety. If your symptoms are worst in the morning, perhaps get up a bit earlier and take your time over breakfast so you have plenty of time if you need to run to the bathroom a few times.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

The thing that has me most freaked out is my lack of appetite. I had appetite today and then I got nervous again. Tonight my gf took me out to eat and I got down the food but it was like my body just didnt want it. I wasnt hungry or anything. Its this symptom, that has me fearing the big C (cancer). I am so scared right now...I managed to eat the meal but I had no desire and felt like I was choking it down....I am going crazy here. I havent been officially diagnosed with anything. I dont think I experience enough pain for IBS. Any of you guys chat or anything? I just made the mistake of joining a colon cancer board and they are all saying it def could be cancer and I need to get a colonoscopy ASAP, thing is no doc seems to listen cause of my age and it is so expensive. Ugh....I am so scared.


----------



## adam4little (Feb 10, 2011)

Swollen gland in right side of groin. $$$$$$


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

The odds of cancer are very slim. Why go there? Do you have a family history? Blood in your stools? Major change in bowel habits that can not be traced to your eating habits? For one thing, if you go to the dr every time you have a symptom they will for sure peg you as a hypochondriac, so you want to list your symptoms and make a dr visit only when you have a definite reason/list of symptoms, things you have done to address your health, etc. For instance, if you have Diarrhea and continue to eat fatty foods, smoke, drink energy (high sugar) drinks and generally abuse your intestines, then the dr is going to say what did you expect? But, if you say look, I have been eating only toast, rice and white potatoes for 6 weeks, I drink only water and I still have D and I've lost 10 pounds, then they tend to listen. some people tend to obsess over cancer; are you of an obsessive nature? Beware, nip that in the bud. Certainly, some young people get colon cancer. but, most do not. You will drive away your friends if you obsess too much and, if you hang around blogs too much you may become overly obsessed-to the point you think you have what they have, too. Just a word of caution. Calm down and think. Are you by any chance adhd?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think you need to seek treatment for anxiety. I would strongly urge you to do so.


----------

